# Follow-up on youth hunt crowds



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

After some speculation on here about the size of the crowds on the youth hunt, I'm wondering if anyone would be willing to share how crowded it was at the places you went. 

I'll start...

There were about 25 vehicles in the main Harold Crane parking lot when we pulled in at 9:00 AM for a quick scouting trip. A few more than I expected, to be honest, but since it's such a big WMA, there was plenty of room for everybody.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Not many at Howard's


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Farmington had around a dozen boats on Turpin, 3 on unit 1 and 1 on unit 2. Maybe 10 trucks with foot soldiers. This was in the afternoon. There were too many to count this morning I'm sure. A lot of people leaving when we got there at 11:00, but the lots were pretty full still.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

My boy limited out by 8:30 we headed back to the parking lot (Turpin) around 9 and the entire parking lot was full and people parked on the road.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks. This will be great information if I ever find another youth hunter to take.



duckilla said:


> My boy limited out by 8:30 we headed back to the parking lot (Turpin) around 9 and the entire parking lot was full and people parked on the road.


Wow, that sounds like quite a crowd. I wonder how it compares to the opener. I imagine it gets pretty ridiculous then. Oh well, I may never find out, since I'm content hunting elsewhere on the opener for now.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

We saw only two other groups where we went. Ducks didn't come in like we expected. But we had a blast. Came home with 5 and only went through a little over a box of shells. We had quite a few geese come in, but the kids couldn't bring them down.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

there was about 10 to 12 boats on the pond we was on. a little to many boats for the size of the pond. the other pond was still full when we left at 11. the 2nd place we hunted there was about ten and that pretty light for the 2nd place we hunted.

i heard last year on the opener there was 700 plus cars at fb.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

The WMA we went to there was nobody in sight when we got there around 2:00pm We were set up around 2:45 and by 5:00 we were picking up decoys and my boy shot his limit. We did see one other set up on our way back. Fun times!


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Ogden Bay Unit 1 had around 30 boats in it... pretty packed.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

lucdavis said:


> Ogden Bay Unit 1 had around 30 boats in it... pretty packed.


We were one of them and had "shooters" all around us. Both kids in our boat did pretty good and had they been paying attention would have easily limited out. They did have a good time though and that's all that counts. Oh yeah we were the ones hollerin at Thor...LOL


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lucdavis said:


> Ogden Bay Unit 1 had around 30 boats in it... pretty packed.


well the hell was you at the lunch ?


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

I drove past salt creek (south end) to see how packed it was in the afternoon around 4 and there was only 3 trucks there. 2 with boats and one with a camper trailer.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure how I missed ya Dustin... though I was one of the last 5 or so to leave and I bailed around 11am.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Evening at OB wasn't to bad. Had probably 20-25 trucks with trailers and only 2 or 3 vehicles without trailers..


----------

